# "Mystica, Female Chamber Choir" by Eduardo Tarilonte released!



## TARI (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi VI friends 
I am really proud to announce this library. It has a unique color you won't find anywhere else. It works as a standalone library, but works perfect together with Cantus.







With Mystica, Eduardo Tarilonte continues his incomparable series of vocal-libraries. This classical chamber choir consists of eight extraordinary female vocalists, delivering a unique, enchanting sound without comparison.

Mystica has been designed as a female-choir-library for unconfined solo use. At the same time, the library forms a perfectly matched mixed choir when being combined with Cantus. Therefore, Mystica has been recorded under identical conditions in spanish KBYO Recording Studios, located in Granada, using eight selected Neumann microphones and Avalon preamps.

To ensure perfect team play of both libraries, Mystica offers the same words and wordbuilder as Cantus. In addition, there is a new possibility for quick exchanges of phrases and wordbuilder-settings between the libraries - in both directions. This way, the combination of Mystica and Cantus forms an impressive tool to create overwhelming choir passages.

Mystica is an unparalleled choir with an extraordinary sound quality. Mystica offers an almost magical sound which is extraordinary versatile and equally suited for esoteric and mystic melodies as well as for big cinematic passages. One of the benefits of Mystica is its wonderful, expressive „True Legato“.

Mystica unifies realism and inspiration

This unrivaled choir-library allows creation of incredible realistic choir-phrases with ease. Mystica's powerful and innovative wordbuilder combines 24 words in form of 120 elements, consisting of full words, corresponding syllables and five True-Legato vowels (A, E, I, O, U) plus an additional “Mmmh“-articulation.

As in all Tarilonte vocal-libraries, Mystical offers the brilliant and innovative option to combine each word with any of the five True-Legato vowels. This way, realistic sounding vocal phrases can be created without using ready-made phrases.

Nevertheless, Mystica can of course be used as a typical choir-library without its wordbuilder. There is an ample choice of 100 Gregorian vocal phrases, allowing to create sacral atmospheres with ease. In addition, the library offers twelve soundscapes being formed from vocal recordings as well as vocal effects to create unusual sounds.

*DEMOS:
100% true legato playing and word builder. No prerecorded phrases used!*
[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F49001227%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## playz123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Fabulous. Any discount for Cantus owners??


----------



## doctornine (Aug 31, 2014)

playz123 @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> Fabulous. Any discount for Cantus owners??



And that's the first comment, based on the man ( and woman ) hours it must have taken to make this ?

:oops:


----------



## mk282 (Aug 31, 2014)

Another one knocked right out of the ballpark! Congrats, Tari!


----------



## playz123 (Aug 31, 2014)

doctornine @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> playz123 @ Sun Aug 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Fabulous. Any discount for Cantus owners??
> ...


Actually the first "comment" was "Fabulous".  It seems to be my question that you...question.  IMHO, it NEVER hurts to at least ask....and I am planning to purchase this regardless, so IMHO, it is indeed valid, especially since it's more expensive than Cantus, and there is no limited time offer.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats on the release, Tari.

Sounds good -_ I think_. Naked demos, por favor?


----------



## mk282 (Aug 31, 2014)

RiffWraith @ 31.8.2014 said:


> Naked demos, por favor?



Yep, would be nice to have some!


----------



## tmm (Aug 31, 2014)

Sounds awesome, well done Tari!

I've never seen a nun that looked like that :wink:


----------



## playz123 (Aug 31, 2014)

tmm @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> I've never seen a nun that looked like that :wink:



I was just thinking the same thing. Maybe Spanish (?) nuns are better looking than the ones here.


----------



## mk282 (Aug 31, 2014)

tmm @ 31.8.2014 said:


> I've never seen a nun that looked like that :wink:



I've seen even better. 

http://i.imgur.com/cXqcL4a.jpg


o-[][]-o


----------



## Saxer (Aug 31, 2014)

they sound great! best tarilonte quality o-[][]-o


----------



## TARI (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you guys!

Regarding the naked demos, I think some of them show the library really well being the choir very clear over the mix. The first one "Sacrifice to the Old Gods" is just the choir and a drone in the first part. I will export some demos naked though.

About the offers. Best Service is offering a deal during the first of September! Don't miss it.
http://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html ... _tarilonte

And about the nuns...yeah...where I live there are no nuns like those... but these are cinematic nuns :D

Tari


----------



## playz123 (Aug 31, 2014)

TARI @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> About the offers. Best Service is offering a deal during the first of September! Don't miss it.
> http://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html ... _tarilonte
> 
> Tari



Alas "Except Mystica".  Purchased, and will look forward to working with it later today. Cheers.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations on another fine release, Tari!!!


----------



## narapo (Sep 1, 2014)

they don't look like nuns at all :

http://www.bestservice.de/img_share/image/Products/Mystica/Mystica-620_610x220.jpg (http://www.bestservice.de/img_share/ima ... 10x220.jpg)

taken from Best Service site :

"The female choir selected by Tarilonte is the “Numen Ensemble, being founded 2011. This choir is formed by experienced and talented vocalists with broad vocal repertoire. Most singers still are or have been members of renowned ensembles such as the Baroque Sevilla Choir, the Choir of the Maestranza or the Choir of the City of Granada Symphonic Orchestra."


----------



## TARI (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks all for your kind words!

For those of you, nasty guys, who asked for a naked demo, here we go :D






[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F165703451&secret_url=false%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## mk282 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hahah! Good one, Tari. Great humor gets you a long way!


----------



## mk282 (Sep 1, 2014)

narapo @ 1.9.2014 said:


> they don't look like nuns at all :
> 
> http://www.bestservice.de/img_share/image/Products/Mystica/Mystica-620_610x220.jpg (http://www.bestservice.de/img_share/ima ... 10x220.jpg)



Indeed - they look sexier than nuns (except the one I linked to above)!


----------



## AC986 (Sep 1, 2014)

tmm @ Sun Aug 31 said:


> I've never seen a nun that looked like that :wink:



No? You need to get out more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Saxer (Sep 1, 2014)

mk282 @ 31.8.2014 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/cXqcL4a.jpg


Epic!


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Definitely gonna have to pick this one up later this year for my next album, which will be heavily choir-based. Great job, Tari!!!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 1, 2014)

As usual, Tari, outstanding!

What I think you share with the very best developers is that you have a _personal_ vision, not just trying to make a great sounding library. There are only a handful of guys I think have that.

Not a knock on other developers, but something extra special.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Tari. Excellent. Really love it. Totally unexpected (the release, not the quality). Also picked up "Era" which was the last one missing in my Tari collection. Again, some outstanding instruments there. You are certainly in my top list of developers where I am really looking forward for whatever comes next.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 2, 2014)

When assessing talented developers, Tari is one of the best. In fact perhaps there's...

NUN GRATER?


----------



## TARI (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks again guys!! Very much appreciated 

Nun grater... >8o


----------



## TARI (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello,
This simple demo shows how well Mystica and Cantus blend together. Both can work standalone, but together, are like a dream come true  


*MYSTICANTUS, UNIQUE CHOIR SOUND:
100% true legato playing and word builder. No prerecorded phrases used!*
[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F49762927%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&0%5B%2Fflash%5D[/flash]


----------



## playz123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Blending Mystica and Cantus was one of the first things I tried, and must say I was most impressed. These two really have been designed with that in mind. Did you have the women listen to Cantus as they were recording the same parts? There's also enough of a human feel still left when the two are blended, so it's great that you didn't aim for completely 'robotic' precision. Great job on this, Tari.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 6, 2014)

Incredible work.....


----------



## TARI (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello,
I want to show you this video to see how easy is using Mystica and achieve great results


----------

